# Rode NT1-A and m-audio questions



## htguy (May 14, 2008)

I am starting out with the subwoofer calibration "hobby," and have some basic questions. I have access to a rode NT1-A mic. My first question is can I use this mic for calibration? I also have access to an M-audio firewire solo. I want to use that unit or a similar one because I have mac computers (an ibook and an imac), and so I cannot install a sound card. My question is with the M-audio solo, do I also need to use a phantom power supply for the mic (either the rode, or that does not work I will probably get the Behrenger calibration mic that is recommended) or does the M-audio provide the power?
Thanks


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

The NT1a being a large diameter condenser would not be a good way to go, get the Behringer ECM8000. And yes the firewire solo is all you need, as it provides phantom power for any condenser mic that needs it.


----------



## htguy (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the really fast, good reply.


----------

